# Specialized S-works shoes?



## asdf (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm looking for a pair of the specialized limited edition S-works shoes from a few years back that were offered in orange. Does anyone have any ideas where I could get them? I already checked at specialized with no luck, and no luck with eBay. I'm a size 43.5/44.

Here is a link to what they look like: 
http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/gear-news/specialized-limited-edition-road-shoes/2316.html


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a pair! They go great with my 2011 Roubaix Pro in the creamsicle color. They are a 46 though. I'm afraid to wear them cause I'll wear them out before the bike.


----------

